# Sharking Report 09/10/11



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I went out with DevinsDad this afternoon to Chickenbone beach on the gulfside. We set our first baits out around 5:30pm. We had two stud Blacktips beached by 8pm. Not bad for only setting out 2 baits. The reels were screaming before we could get a 3rd line in the water. The first blacktip we fought for about a half an hour and got him up on the beach, about 4 feet or so, maybe a little larger. No sooner than we finished gutting him and putting him on ice did the 2nd reel go off. This fight was much more intense. We had a large crowd on the beach by this time, since they just watched us fight the first one. After the 2nd shark fully breached the water the first time, the crowd only grew larger. This shark put on an impressive aerial acrobatic show. All in all it breached the water close to 10 times, each time with "oooohs and aaaaahhhs" from the spectators and fishermen alike. After I thought I lost the shark twice due to it making a run straight for the beach, we were able to tail rope it an hour and half into the fight. When we got it to the beach, we estimated it at over 5ft and 100+ lbs. It is certainly not a night that I will forget anytime soon. I have never heard of a Blacktip breaching like that. It was an incredible sight and not a bad way to break in a new rod and reel...


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work Jeff! Man, it was a good weekend all up and down the coast!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome night! Bet your arms are sore today! Looks like grilled blacktip steaks tonight!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Great JOB Guys I knew IF i did'nt go you guys
would have a great night just my luck......jim


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Fill me in a lil on them black tips? I guess your gone eat them, what is best way to cook them, do you bleed them? I heard some sharks urinate on itself for some reason and ruins meat?? whats your take?? Great pics!!:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Uric acid in there blood stream , bleed em and and lay fillets on the frig. rack overnight, then cook em.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, Jim. It's ashame you didn't make it out there. Maybe next time. 
Grey Ghost - What we do when we catch them is gut them and cut off the head immediately and pack the remainder in ice and the meat stays fresh. In this case, we have too much meat to cook at one time, so we cut them into steaks, skin em, and freeze them in water. They cook really well no matter how they are prepared, but can dry out easily if you're not careful.

+1 amarcafina for the the technical info.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice catch dude!


----------

